
Sam Altman: sad about the lack of VR/AR companies in YC S16 - imrehg
https://twitter.com/sama/status/713897296186847239
======
kordless
It's interesting how people who are a direct cause of something can't see
their own hand in matters.

------
jgalt212
Not sure what's causing this, but surprised YC wants to invest money in this
space.

1\. Tons of very deep pocketed competition.

2\. Outside of gaming, which is albeit a pretty large space, there does not
seem to be immediate broad uptake of this tech.

~~~
brudgers
My impression is that YC dog foods its own advice and doesn't make competition
a high order bit. I don't think it makes immediacy one either.

------
GFischer
Well, I hope he does consider those of us who did apply :) (even though I
consider it a very, very long shot).

I saw several comments on the twitter feed saying that, so I'm not the only
one.

